# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  mujhe maaf kardena .............

## eastwast

*mujhe maaf kardena*

*Agar mein hadh se guzar jaon to mujhe maaf kardena
Tere dil mein utar jaaon to mujhe maaf kardena

Yun hi ghusey mein akar dant dena to meri adat hai
Agar aesa main kar jaaon to mujhe maaf kardena

Raste mein tujhe dekh kar teri deed ki hatir
Pal bhar jo theher jaaon to mujhe maaf kardena*

----------


## sas7979

Very nice share thankss

----------


## quodena

i dont know that

----------


## eastwast

sas thanx
so muchhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## eastwast

sas thanx
..................................................  .....

----------

